# Barnes and Noble Nook App



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Currently with the barnes and noble nook app the only way to look through magazines and not have them overlap is to set the pixel density to around 210, which in turn makes the rest of the touchpad kind of look like crap. Is their a way to take the Apk and make it able to read original pixel density of 165 (not sure what it is set to normally just a guess on my part) so that it works correctly with pixel density and the touchpad looks good?

I know i could just switch it back and forth as im using the app but that seems to be kind of a workaround.

Thanks


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Im not sure how many people have this issue but i dont want it to get lost in the topics.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

^bump


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

To much self bumping of your topic will make you go blind.

Back on topic... 
I solved this problem on my CM7 Nook Color by changing the pixel density back to 161. This has yet to work on the TP. I have tried a bunch of different pixel depths and no go so far. Kinda small on my personal bug squash list so I have not tried much else. Maybe someone else has spent more time on it?


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah this issues is the last thing that i can find that is giving me issues with cm7 everything else works fine for me....except for sound when the screen goes off but meh


----------

